# Best Place To Get Co2 Refill In Adelaide



## 3G

Where is the best place to get CO2 refills in Adelaide? 
Not sure if the fire extinguisher shop on south road (near the new bridge) is still open??
Thanks


----------



## barrg0

Gregg J said:


> Where is the best place to get CO2 refills in Adelaide?
> Not sure if the fire extinguisher shop on south road (near the new bridge) is still open??
> Thanks



Liquide Air and BOC gases should be able to supply it for you.

barwee


----------



## 3G

Cheers, its not a bottle on a rental plan so no go with the big boys.


----------



## GMK

If it is a AirLiquide or BOC bottle - send me a PM - might be able to work something out...


----------



## SteveSA

Gregg J said:


> Where is the best place to get CO2 refills in Adelaide?
> Not sure if the fire extinguisher shop on south road (near the new bridge) is still open??
> Thanks



If you're thinking of Adelaide Fire Control - they have gone broke.

Try Steve or Ken from Ceasefire on 0408 676 780 (and 720). They're currently at Torrensville but are moving to Hindmarsh in the next couple of weeks.

My last fill was $25 for 5kg.


----------



## 3G

Thanks, will do tomoz
Cheers


----------



## BenH

SteveSA said:


> Try Steve or Ken from Ceasefire



Make sure you also take them a few samples of your brews...


----------



## drsmurto

Just bumping this thread...

My 10kg CO2 bottle is on its last legs, reckon it will be empty in a few pints from now. Its a BOC branded bottle that i was given when i bought my font. If i take it back to BOC they will charge me monthly rent for the privilege. 

Does this Ceasefire mob refill BOC bottles?

Cheers
DrSmurto


----------



## mschnorr

All

Thanks for posting this info and thread to the web, your information was extraordinarily helpful. I just relocated from the US and was having some difficulty getting my CO2, after being run around the city of Adelaide on 1 wild chase after another, I had resigned myself to the fact that I would need to resort back to bottling my brew. Something I was simply not looking forward to. 

As a last ditch effort, I typed "Adelaide CO2 refills" into a web search and got this forum. Needless to say, the info was exactly what I was looking for... Steve and Ken from Ceasefire were able to help me out. They were great !!!

Thanks again for the info!


----------



## crundle

+1 for Ken and Steve from Ceasefire - very helpful guys. If you head down that way, they also appreciate a hand made beer being dropped off to stock up their fridge. Great service they provide, so consider them for your next refill.

Crundle


----------



## KHB

crundle said:


> +1 for Ken and Steve from Ceasefire - very helpful guys. If you head down that way, they also appreciate a hand made beer being dropped off to stock up their fridge. Great service they provide, so consider them for your next refill.
> 
> Crundle




-1 For Ken And Steve at Ceasfire, my extinguisher got a leak at the head they fixed it for free but then charged me for a refill when the bottle was half full when it leaked AND put his refill price up ten bucks on the quote he gave me the week before.

Scotsman06


----------



## dj1984

Last time i went there they told me the price was going up by ten bucks no biggie still better than renting from boc.


----------



## crundle

I believe that you can get screw down valves for those bottles from 

Boc Gas & Gear Mile End
291 South Road, Mile End, Mile End, SA 5031
p: (08) 8443 3519 f: (08) 8443 5602 

which are suitable for the 5kg fire extinguishers from Ken and Steve for around 60-70 bucks. I have also had quite a few failures of the valves in the fire extinguishers, but have found that it is better to leave mine on permanently rather than on and off. I think that the problem stems from fire extinguisher valves being designed to be off for months, then be used all in one go for about 30-40 seconds, quite the opposite of our use.

The next time I have a failure of the fire extinguisher valve, I will be going to get a screw down valve, but till it fails, it is not a priority. Now I have said this, I assume that karma will come to get me soon. Nothing like going to pour a beer for a party and finding you have an empty gas bottle and worse still, the keg has vented in the process. I will also have to get a 4 port manifold from the US that has non return valves built in, but having gone to AG, my money is now going to go to a Marga mill.

I still think Ken and Steve do a good job for home brewers in Adelaide, and despite the price rise, still offer a good value service compared to renting. I agree the valves are somewhat dodgy (others have reported no problems in years of usage, must just be a few of us who it happens to), but with the simple replacement of the fire extinguisher head to a screw down valve, you should have a trouble free gas bottle. For what it is worth, the thread on the fire extinguishers from Ken and Steve are 3/4 inch BSPF, and the screw down valves you need are 3/4 inch BSF tapered.

cheers,

Crundle


----------



## himzol

crundle said:


> I believe that you can get screw down valves for those bottles from
> 
> Boc Gas & Gear Mile End
> 291 South Road, Mile End, Mile End, SA 5031
> p: (08) 8443 3519 f: (08) 8443 5602
> 
> For what it is worth, the thread on the fire extinguishers from Ken and Steve are 3/4 inch BSPF, and the screw down valves you need are 3/4 inch BSF tapered.
> 
> cheers,
> 
> Crundle



Good info, I might see if they will fit mine as well (3kg bottle) otherwise I may get another bottle from Ken and Steve.

H.


----------



## anc001

I need a refill on my 3.5kg extinguisher, the local place quoted $98 plus GST, anyone know how much it is from Ken and Steve?

Anyone had the trigger replaced with a tap with these guys?


----------



## cooperplace

Gregg J said:


> Where is the best place to get CO2 refills in Adelaide?
> Not sure if the fire extinguisher shop on south road (near the new bridge) is still open??
> Thanks




Hi,

Alan from A to Z Fire Protection has been incredibly helpful to me. I don't know what his price for just a refill might be because he's always had to fix my valve as well, but for a refill (3.5kg) and valve rebuild has been around $50. Valve rebuild costs apparently vary depending the brand of extinguisher and valve. 

He's on 0414 389 102, and he's in Wingfield, cnr. of Albion and Havelock streets. 

I highly recommend him.

Peter.


----------



## Frank

anc001 said:


> I need a refill on my 3.5kg extinguisher, the local place quoted $98 plus GST, anyone know how much it is from Ken and Steve?



I think Beerbelly are filling CO2 now, not sure on the price though.


----------



## anc001

Boston said:


> I think Beerbelly are filling CO2 now, not sure on the price though.



Is there anything wayne and amanda can't do?!


----------



## domonsura

yep. No matter what I do I can't understand women.....  I'm never sure if I'm supposed to though?

We have been 'purge' filling bottles for a couple of months now while waiting for our new CO2 compressor/fill station to arrive from Germany (soon hopefully) - We charge based on the weight filled (ie: we weigh the bottle prior to and after filling, you pay for the difference in weight). 
At present pricing is $5 a kilo, plus a $5 charge for filling - but there is a $15 minimum charge (which reflects the capital investment, ongoing risk, liability & insurance BS involved.... <_< ).

so:

1-2kg bottle = $15
2.6kg bottle = $18
5kg bottle = $30
6.8 bottle = $39


*Bottles must be (clearly) in test date & in good condition to be filled*
I can't/won't fill BOC/Air Liquide/Supagas/sodastream bottles
bottles need to be dropped off and collected later - we chill the bottles as it assists with minimising un-necessary gas loss, so bottles are not filled on the spot, unless by prior arrangement.
at present we do not offer a swap service (thinking about it, but we'll see how we go)
I reserve the right to refuse to fill any bottle that I think is unsafe or questionable in any way.

We also have brand new 2.6kg bottles (aus standard) in stock now @ $199 each.


----------



## [email protected]

Another thumbs up for Ken and Steve, last refill 10kg bottle cost me $50 from memory.

Seen the guys down at Ceasefire a couple of times and never had an issue.


----------



## Hatchy

Does anyone know anywhere that fills them on the weekend?


----------



## edddy57

How can my local fire safety equip place charge $60 for 2.6 kg bottle refill when Beerbelly charge $18??. Suppose thats what happens in a small state like Tasmania... no competition and so can rip you off.


----------



## BenH

edddy57 said:


> How can my local fire safety equip place charge $60 for 2.6 kg bottle refill when Beerbelly charge $18??. Suppose thats what happens in a small state like Tasmania... no competition and so can rip you off.



Same deal here in Radelaide mate, local fire safety place charged 30 for a 1 kg refill. Wayne and Amanda have changed the situation. No more needs to be said.


----------



## Hatchy

Cease fire, $20 for 2.6kg. Right next to hindmarsh stadium as well which may be handy once I figure out how to smuggle a corny into hindmarsh.


----------



## raven19

Its cost me $30 for a 2.6kg swap and go at Brewcraft on Henley Beach Road on Sat.


----------



## Hatchy

You could've told me that on Saturday.


----------



## loikar

Reviving an Old thread...

Just picked up an Awesome deal on a Co2 bottle filled.
I not one to kiss and tell, but this guy offered me the best price I have found online or anywhere.
Picking it up Thursday week!
Also does refills, testing etc etc

*All Pressure Testing
Dave Bennett - 0431119946
16 Meyer Road, Lonsdale
South Australia 5160*

No affiliation but definitely the best prices I have found.

BF


----------



## Scholfield

Ceasefire in Hindmarsh were easy and friendly to deal with. $80 for a 10kg bottle. Better price than the last place I had it filled up.


----------



## Jay Bee

A to Z FIRE EQUIPMENT ( Wingfield ) looks to have gone out of business I do know he was trying to sell about 12 months back
Went down to Beer Belly was actually $10 .00 cheaper than A to Z .
but only will fill legit gas cylinders not modified extinguishers


----------



## Jack of all biers

Just picked up a 5 kg bottle from All Pressure Testing at Lonsdale today. Would have gone for the 6kg, but it had already been claimed. 5kg was $140 and when it runs out refill will be $40. No affiliation, but they are the best price I could find and a family business, which I like. They seem to be mostly converted Fire Extingisher bottles, but have screw valves and have been pressure tested. The bottle was stamped this month and is good for 10 years. They are a Pressure Testing business, so they know what they are doing and sell only Supergas Food Grade CO2. Link


----------



## Fred

barrg0 said:


> Liquide Air and BOC gases should be able to supply it for you.
> 
> barwee



are they in Sydney too?


----------



## Pnutapper

Fred said:


> are they in Sydney too?


Air Liquide and BOC are multi national companies.


----------



## Fred

Pnutapper said:


> Air Liquide and BOC are multi national companies.



great! thanks!


----------



## devoutharpist

thread necromancy!

Just wonder what the best options these days are out West? Ceasefire still? I could go to Beerbelly if things get dire, but it is a bit of a drive from here.


----------



## Wolfman1

There’s the fire equipment and home brew mob in mount barker.


----------



## watto888

I usually fill up at Beerbelly in Pooraka, but I'm looking for somewhere closer to the city. Any suggestions?


----------



## DU99

have you googled kegking refill site...


----------

